# Check the gf's guns



## 2004mark

What you recon for a female in her mid 40s who doesn't train or watch her diet... I'm sure in another life she could have competed to a decent level.


----------



## scott.taylor

Christ, their bigger than mine haha.

I measured my GF's "Guns" the other day, 10" around. So cute lol. I was checking mine for progress when she asked me what I was doing and wanted hers done too haha.


----------



## Ste7n

The first thing that struck me was the insulation tape on the mirror :lol: , though she definately would of had potential, still could if you push her into it...


----------



## Mark2021

Better watch yourself mate


----------



## VanillaFace

Waow!! she looks like she does yoga. Good genetics there, and so much potential especially considering she looks like that and doesn't diet or train!! She must just sh!te the reps out with the shopping bags when she's carrying them in from the car to get arms like that lol


----------



## 2004mark

VanillaFace said:


> Waow!! she looks like she does yoga. Good genetics there, and so much potential especially considering she looks like that and doesn't diet or train!! She must just sh!te the reps out with the shopping bags when she's carrying them in from the car to get arms like that lol


No yoga, literally nothing. She's a restaurant manager though so on her feet all day.

Yep, defiantly good genetics... one of her brothers doesn't train but looks better than most guys in my gym, great six pack and 16" arms, very lean but no chest at all.


----------



## jamieGSi

Guns look good, what about glutes and pecs?


----------



## leeds_01

jesus that aint bad seeing as she doesnt train at all and has a normal diet?!

get her competing mate lol


----------



## bowen86

I would...

love to see her compete on stage.


----------



## bottleneck25

Has somebody been feeding her dbols ?


----------



## 2004mark

bens1991 said:


> Has somebody been feeding her dbols ?


Was hoping for a bit of gyno... not the guns :lol:


----------



## zak007

2004mark said:


> What you recon for a female in her mid 40s who doesn't train or watch her diet... I'm sure in another life she could have competed to a decent level.
> 
> View attachment 94297


am sure shes bigger than dinosaur/dingo or that cnut that paid 800 for training sessions and couldnt follow any plan more than 2-3 weeks because he would get fat lol


----------



## Lou Lou

She looks fab!!! No wonder you train so hard with a hottie like that on your arm lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Lou Lou said:


> She looks fab!!! No wonder you train so hard with a hottie like that on your arm lol


hmm i swear i just saw u saying u werent a ***** in kays thread now this...


----------



## Lou Lou

Gorgeous_George said:


> hmm i swear i just saw u saying u werent a ***** in kays thread now this...


I never said anything about being a *****!! Lol...I'm not, but I can appreciate the beauty of a woman


----------



## XRichHx

My gf has got decent arms. All them days working with horses throwing hay and **** like that.


----------



## MattGriff

Good shape to them.


----------



## rich-k-

hahaha fair play! puts alot of bicep boys to shame!


----------



## Natty.Solider

definately a woman. half a wing mirror missing in the first picture


----------



## Matt 1

scott.taylor said:


> Christ, their bigger than mine haha.
> 
> I measured my GF's "Guns" the other day, 10" around. So cute lol. I was checking mine for progress when she asked me what I was doing and wanted hers done too haha.


8 year olds are illegal in the UK pal... awkward


----------



## Matt 1

XRichHx said:


> My gf has got decent arms. All them days working with horses throwing hay and **** like that.


donntt stooppp, almostt thereeee

- - - Updated - - -

aahhhhh, jizzed.


----------



## rich-k-

Matt 1 said:


> 8 year olds are illegal in the UK pal... awkward


lmaoo


----------

